# Altoid Tin Boo Shooter



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I asked a friend of mine to keep an eye out for bamboo spatulas. She was cruising a second hand store and found these little spatulas for 39 cents each.










Hmmmm .... they are just a bit bigger than an Altoids tin, but not by much. Of course you know what was going through my mind. Well, here are the results of my efforts.










I was quite pleased at how they turned out. I made them basically the same way I made my larger boo shooters. I used a 3/4 inch sanding drum to make the fork gap ... the gap turned out to be 7/8 of an inch wide. The bands are single strands of what I believe is 2040 latex tubing from China. I lubricated the fork ends of the bands with alcohol and slipped them into larger diameter tubing to make for a more secure tie. And I used shoe strings for lanyards. I found that a pinky lanyard works very well for these little guys.










I made a short loop in the lanyard by tieing a knot. I just stick my pinky in the loop and give it a couple of twists to tighten it. The hold is quite secure, and the pinky lanyard is insurance against a slip when holding such a small frame. The bands are just long enough for the draw to reach my ear. These little fellows handle 3/8 inch steel and lead quite well.

And, here is one in and Altoids tin.










The fit is so compact that there is ample room to store quite a bit of ammo, if you are of a mind to. Without ammo, I can fit both of these little guys in one tin!

If you have not yet entered the Altoid Tin Build Off, head on down to the Competitions thread for details. In addition to my Altorus, I have decided to add these wee boo shooters as prizes as well. Sooo, get crackin' ... You have two more weeks to enter.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles, you drive me crazy with your inventions.....you stimulate me to give it a try. Thanks a lot for sharing your smart ideas!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Put it in a plastic soap dish and you can take it anywhere!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I NEED to make a boo shooter!!!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is excellent , i will need to go and enter this comp now.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool shooters there Charles, very nice. You could win your own competition if you aren't careful.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Man those are super, I am going to have to start looking through the thrift shops. Chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PukkA!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I hope some of you will try making a boo shooter ... easy to make and fun to shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

